# Need help finding Warforged minis.



## Ravenknight (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi.

The topic title pretty much says it all. I have a campaign ending coming up and I need a lot of Warforged goons. Tried to look for D&D minis but it´s hard to find large number of a single mini where I live. Have Reaper or anyone else released anything or do You have any other ideas on how to fill the ranks? Please tell me.


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

I had trouble locating any at Gen Con, I just don't think there are many out there yet, at least in a non-collectable format.


----------



## D'karr (Sep 25, 2005)

Ravenknight said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> The topic title pretty much says it all. I have a campaign ending coming up and I need a lot of Warforged goons. Tried to look for D&D minis but it´s hard to find large number of a single mini where I live. Have Reaper or anyone else released anything or do You have any other ideas on how to fill the ranks? Please tell me.




There are no other companies producing Warforged as such.  Your best bet is probably to look on eBay for D&D Miniatures.  As far as I know there are 4 Warforged sculpts for the miniatures game.  A Warforged Hero, Warforged Titan, Warforged Wizard and Warforged Fighter.  Of all these the Warforged Wizard and Fighter are the easiest (cheapest) to find.

In additon the Star Wars miniatures have a set of bodyguard droids that could also double as warforged.

EM-4 miniatures also manufacture some "droids" that look like Terminators (Movie) that might be modifiable as Warforged.

Good luck with your search


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 26, 2005)

In addition to D'Karr's fine suggestions ,there are several construct/robot type miniatures from the Mage Knight lines.  Many are commons and should be readily available on eBay or at hobby stores that sell aftermarket mini's.

I know the hobby store near me has a bin of MageKnight mini's that I root through on occasion.  I bought 12 'steam constructs' or something for $6.

I put them on new bases and they were great.

I hope that helps.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## reveal (Sep 26, 2005)

Oryan77 is selling some in the Mini's Trading forum.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2607693


----------



## Ravenknight (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------

